# Syntax Highlighting



## schmidi000 (3. Jan 2012)

Hey Leute, ich stehe wieder mal vor einem neuen Problem.
Ich bin dabei einen Editor zu programmieren, der eigentlich fast fertig ist, wenn ich wüsste wie ich ein eigenes Syntax Highlighting erstellen kann, ich hab im Internet gesucht und nur diese Vorgefertigten Pakete gefunden, welche den HTML Code (zum Beispiel) ab nur anders formatieren.
Also ich hab ein JTextPane und ich will erreichen, wenn ein Nutzer des Editors zum Beispiel HTML Code oder Java Code.... eingibt dann sollte dieser zum Beispiel so ähnlich aussehen wie bei Notepad++, also einfach solche Schlüsselwörter farbig hervorgehoben werden.
Könnt ihr mir bitte ein Beispiel bringen oder einen Such-Ansatz.

PS Ich glaube dass man dieses Highlighting mit XML bewirken kann (ist eine Vermutung)

PS² Wenn dieser Thread in der falschen Kategorie ist, dann sry 

mfg


----------



## GUI-Programmer (3. Jan 2012)

Vielleicht mal Forensuche nach Syntaxhighlighting??? Ergebnis: Syntaxhighlighting


----------



## schmidi000 (3. Jan 2012)

Oh danke, an das hab ich in diesem Moment nicht gedacht xP


----------

